# Heyy



## ryan1987 (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey i'm ryan i'm new here have made a couple of post but forgot to introduce myself. I'm 23 years old i live in portsmouth i'm easy to get on with and pretty laid back don't really know how i ended up on here but my gf who's on here puts make up on me a lot lol.


----------



## NotteRequiem (Jul 13, 2010)

Welcome, Ryan! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Maybe you can look at some swatches and suggest new colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## Purple (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Ryan


----------



## n_c (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Camnagem (Jul 13, 2010)

Hi Ryan!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 14, 2010)

to the forum Ryan!


----------



## beautytraveler (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## MzzRach (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 17, 2010)

Ryan!


----------



## nunu (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Ryan


----------



## User38 (Jul 17, 2010)

you sound like a cutie Ryan!


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey Ryan, welcome to Specktra.  I have a feeling that I am not the only girl here jealous that she doesn't have a man who lets her practice on him!


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello Ryan and welcome..Good for you letting your girlfriend put make up on you..do you like the finished results?

Andrew


----------



## LC (Jul 24, 2010)

lolz...that's hilarious. that would be like me ending up on a racing forum that my husband goes to


----------



## Andrew (Jul 24, 2010)

They (Pixiwoo) Samantha Chapman, did a drag make up on me 

YouTube - pixiwoo's Channel

I look like a trucker in a wig but what a hoot that was..check out 2 minutes 12 seconds for the transformation..not bad for an old broad, not that I would call it my "day" look..I was the only guy in the course and had a wonderful time

Andrew

x


----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi Ryan!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope to see you around the forums!!


----------

